# msn sur mac - problème d'image perso



## electrods256 (18 Juin 2008)

bonjour a tous.

il y a quelques semaines, j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de msn sur mac (version 7.0)
et la, stupeur! impossible de mettre une image perso.
que cela soit une image perso préenregistrée  ou qu'elle vienne de mon ordi ( petit symbole (+) ), je reçois alors un message d'erreur comme quoi mon image n'est pas au bon format alors qu'elle est bien sur jpg ou png.

ce probleme est-il isolé?
comment le résoudre?

(sachant que j'ai quand même désinstallé  puis réinstallé msn, que j'ai même reformaté mon disque dur et réinstaller Mac OS.10.4 et que malgrès cela ça n'a rien changé)

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

electrods256


----------



## electrods256 (18 Juin 2008)

je viens de telecharger la version 6.0.3 disponible sur le site d'apple.
et la ça marche. aucun problème d'image perso.

tout me porte donc a croire que c'est la version 7.0 qui bug.

avez vous aussi ce probleme?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Juin 2008)

electrods256 a dit:


> Avez vous aussi ce probleme?



Non j'utilise Adium


----------



## iPascal (19 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi je me suis passé à Adium  suite aux très très fréquent plantages de Messenger Mac 
Adium est vraiment un très bon logiciel : léger, agréable, avec des sons moins stressants que ceux de MSN !


----------



## Azaly (19 Juin 2008)

+1

Par contre avec Adium je ne vois pas les images persos de tout le monde ni les messages persos et c'est un peu dommage

Je n'arrive pas non plus à rajouter des smileys et ne sais pas si on peut mettre un arrière-plan

Bon j'ai le temps d'apprendre

Mais même MSN bug plus sur windows qu'Adium!! et aussi il se lance très rapidement!


----------



## boddy (19 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Par contre avec Adium je ne vois pas les images persos de tout le monde ni les messages persos et c'est un peu dommage



Je débute aussi avec Adium, mais ça je sais faire !
C'est dans Affichage, il faut mettre une coche à Afficher les îcones utilisateurs.

Moi, ce que je sais pas faire, c'est à la réception d'un mail, que l'îcone Adium dans le dock bondisse ou me signale qu'un message est arrivé 

Note du modo : Logiciels "internet" -> Forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## Azaly (19 Juin 2008)

Oui j'ai coché ça, mais je vois certaines images et pas d'autres (alors que je sais que ces personnes ont une image perso) et pas de phrase perso


----------



## franckess (19 Juin 2008)

pascalturpin a dit:


> Moi aussi je me suis passé à Adium  suite aux très très fréquent plantages de Messenger Mac
> Adium est vraiment un très bon logiciel : léger, agréable, avec des sons moins stressants que ceux de MSN !




j'étais sur un g4 avec comme os tiger,

dernierement je suis passé sur un imac duo intell os léopard,, apres avoir chargé adium 1.2.5
pour creer un contact , il me demande soit contact jabbert ou Gtalk seulement;  mais avant je pouvais communiquer avec des personnes sur gmail, hotmai, orange. .....

comment faire , ou faut-il que je fasse une manipulation differente pour ouvrir un nouveaux contact.

Pour se servir de la caméra integrerée a mon ordinateur, connaitriez vous un logiciel autre que ichat pour pouvoir l'utiliser......

merci d'avance pour celui ou celle qui pourras me dépanner..

Franckell


----------



## DeepDark (19 Juin 2008)

franckess a dit:


> Pour se servir de la caméra integrerée a mon ordinateur, connaitriez vous un logiciel autre que ichat pour pouvoir l'utiliser......



Adium justement avec le plug-in MeBeam


----------



## DeepDark (19 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas non plus à rajouter des smileys et ne sais pas si on peut mettre un arrière-plan.



Pour rajouter des smileys tu peut en télécharger une tonne sur le site d'Adium 

Pour le fond d'écran il est tout à fait possible d'en mettre un (en tout cas dans le fenêtre de contacts).


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour rajouter des smileys tu peut en télécharger une tonne sur le site d'Adium
> 
> Pour le fond d'écran il est tout à fait possible d'en mettre un (en tout cas dans le fenêtre de contacts).



Je parlais de la fenêtre de conversations...

et quant aux smileys j'aimerais bien enregistrer ceux qu'on m'envoient mais je sais pas comment ça marche ou même si c'est possible

dommage aussi qu'on ne voit pas les clins d'oeil, mais bon pas trop grave

le plug-in vidéo il s'installe tout seul, y a pas de manips ?

Et pour l'audio ?

(bon je vais prendre skype mais quand même...)


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

les smileys affreux que l'on t'envoi? nan, ca tu peux pas les sauvegarder (ouf :affraid
pour la webcam, tu installes le plugin (adium le reconnait) et c'est bon
pour l'audio, skype, t'embetes pas 
pour les fenetres de comversations, tu peux meme trouver des themes  (encore mieux!)


----------



## Azaly (20 Juin 2008)

ben quoi sont zolis les smileys qu'on m'envoie... 

pas d'audi avec adium alors ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> pas d'audi avec adium alors ?



non, seul la Volvo est fournie avec


----------



## Célouskate (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème d'image perso avec MSN 7... 
Ce n'est donc pas un cas isolé qui t'arrive, Electrods256 !


----------



## calvin_ (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour! 

J'arrive un peu tard peut-être, mais ça peut toujours aider... 
Aussi étrange que ça puisse paraître, vas dans "affichage/Historique de la conversation" puis ferme la fenêtre de l'historique. 

C'est tout ! Tu peux maintenant changer d'image perso dans M. Messenger Mac 7.0 !


----------



## zirko (22 Février 2009)

C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas ajouter de smiley car quand les contacts en envoi ça affiche un point d'interrogation. C'est génant. Est ce qu'il y a une astuce pour forcer Adium a afficher tous les smiley ou faut il les avoir dans sa base de données ?


----------



## Sodany (30 Octobre 2009)

calvin_ a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'arrive un peu tard peut-être, mais ça peut toujours aider...
> Aussi étrange que ça puisse paraître, vas dans "affichage/Historique de la conversation" puis ferme la fenêtre de l'historique.
> ...



Merci pour cet superbe info ! J'ai essayé & ça marche nickel. J'avais le même problème que tout le monde, avec cette version Messenger Mac ! Et en affichant l'historique et en le fermant (méthode bizarre...), ben je peux enfin avoir une image !!!!

Merci merci !

Sodany.


----------



## harrypoppins (7 Janvier 2010)

J'ai remis Msn sur mon Mac et j'ai passé beaucoup de temps à redimenssionner mon image, l'exporter en différents formats, diminuer la taille, ouvrir le contenu du paquet de Msn pour bidouiller dedans et j'en passe...

Alors qu'il y avait la solution toute simple (cependant très farfelue) qui consiste à :
ouvrir "Historique de la conversation" qui se trouve dans le menu "Affichage".

Un grand merci à Calvin pour cette solution !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Pareil je viens de télécharger la version 7.0.2 et en suivant les conseils de Calvin, j'arrive enfin à mettre une image perso  . Merci !


----------

